# Before or after exhaust fan?



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

Does a carbon filter go before or after the exhaust fan? Does air need to be pushed or pulled or both through them? Thanks!


----------



## scoot1073 (Oct 7, 2007)

I Would Say After,so The Air Would Be Pushed,but Does It Really Matter,if Both Ways Work.dont Use One..


----------



## Oscar (Oct 7, 2007)

I put a fan infont and behind the carbon filter.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 7, 2007)

It's all about which will work better for your design as a whole man.  GL.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

Great. I was thinking that it had to go in a certain order. Thanks alot everyone.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

Another thing. I have a 265 squirrel cage fan for exhaust. Should I add an inline fan for a boost or not. Thanks.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

This is what I got. Odorsok


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 7, 2007)

4"x12"?  I couldn't really see much more than that in that ad.  However, I use one about that size for my carbon filter which is twice the size which pulls the air nice a slow through the carbon.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

> 4"x12"?


Yep, I only have 7 1/2 square ft to cleanse and i'm buying an ozone generator too.. So, do you think my fan is too strong?


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 7, 2007)

Just to guess, I think you are on the upper end of the acceptable range.  But with an O3 generator, you should be perfect man. :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, DL. As usual, you've been a big help. People like you help me become a lil less of an idiot day by day.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 7, 2007)

Hahah... You and I both man!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

> But with an O3 generator, you should be perfect man.


Think the o3 gen will work stand alone?*DL thinks"damn it BBP"*


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 7, 2007)

Haha!  

Couldn't tell you man, sorry.  I've never tried that alone and there are different sizes of O3 generators...  Not really my field of expertise.   Whatever you do, be sure to exhaust that air well because O3 is unhealthy for all living things.


----------



## Bubby (Oct 7, 2007)

I wouldn't bother with the O3 generators.. those are usually designed for much larger rooms.

I'm exhausting my (aprox) 12 sq foot room (48 cubic) through a 10 inch homemade carbon filter (thanks DL ), with a 4inch vortex inline fan.. and there have been no issues with smell.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

> I wouldn't bother with the O3 generators.. those are usually designed for much larger rooms.


Which is exactly why I think one would work for my small room.


----------



## mendo local (Oct 7, 2007)

If your using the sock, you want to pull thru it. its designed with a prefilter on the outside. Good luck with it!


----------

